# دورة خاصة في الاسقف لاحقة الشد Post-Tensioned Slabs للمهندس محمود الصقار



## م. الباحث (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المحاضرة الاولى للمهندس محمود الصقار والخاصة post tension slab والخاصة بطرق التنفيذ وبسبب وجود مشاكل في النت عند المهندس محمود ولحرصه الشديد على ايصال المعلومة للمهندسين للاستفادة منها ولانه وعد احد المهندسين باعداد محاضرات في post tension slab في الملتقى لرفعها فقد كلفني بهذه الامانة وارجو برفعها اني اديت هذه الامانة ونرجو منكم الدعاء
ملاحضة: اعتذر للمهندس محمود لتاخري برفع المحاضرة فقد اعطاني الملف قبل اسبوع لذا وجب التنويه.

المحاضرة الاولي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/kkQHdF5J/PT_1part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/LhHWMbTm/PT_1part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/JspvJd2R/PT_1part03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/28-rhg1u/PT_1part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/PBmsOjfn/PT_1part05.html

روابط اخري للمحاضرة الاولي 

http://www.mediafire.com/?rrov8oghm50vi5b
http://www.mediafire.com/?vs3e2tel776n3ib
http://www.mediafire.com/?2o1kb7jrsr4xwzs
http://www.mediafire.com/?8kacjr69zabdw50
http://www.mediafire.com/?iyrq1l091jrxjoc


----------



## maged1910 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله استاذنا الصقار خير الجزاء وجزاكم خيرا على جهدكم المبذول في الرفع ..

سيضاف الموضوع الى مكتبة الشروح ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*


----------



## kotoz99 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيمن وضع الشرح وحرص على ايصالة بشمهندس ابو الصقار
وبارك الله فيمن حمل الامانة ووصلها بفضل الله بشمهندس الباحث


----------



## أحبك في الله (30 أكتوبر 2011)

أكيد موضوع ذو فائدة عظيمة لأنة من المهندس محمود الصقار
أرجو من الله أن يعينه علي تكملة الدورة و فعل الخير دائماً


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## أحبك في الله (30 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعة أنا عايز أعرف ليه كل شوية بتغيروا ال Forum Layout 
مع إن كلها حاجات صغيرة و غالباً شكلية وأهم تحديث إتعمل (The Like Button) شوية يظهر وشوية يختفي
وده أهم تغيير لازم يتثبت ويجبر عليه الأعضاء ب Rule حتي لا تكثر عبارات الشكر والإمتنان التي تفقد الموضوع الكثير من أهميتة ويضيع معها مواضيع ممتازة نتيجة رفع مواضيع ليست بالأهمية الكافية كرابط برنامج أو **** 
إيه المشكلة لو إتعمل موضوع ثابت يتكتب فيه التغيرات اللي بتتعمل وتواريخها
حاجة كده زي Log File
ياريت يا بشمهندس خالد أو أي مشرف يعرفنا إيه اللي بيحصل بالظبط


----------



## م.إسلام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر للمهندس الصقار , و لو إني كنت احبذ انو ينتهي من موضوع الدينامكس ,لأنه مطلوب من شريحه كبيره من المهندسين , ارجو منه متابعة موضوعه القديم لأهميته


----------



## نجانجا (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العبد لله (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك وللمهندس محمود , ارجو ان يتم متابعه وضع باقي المحاضرات لانه موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

م. الباحث قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> المحاضرة الاولى للمهندس محمود الصقار والخاصة post tension slab والخاصة بطرق التنفيذ وبسبب وجود مشاكل في النت عند المهندس محمود ولحرصه الشديد على ايصال المعلومة للمهندسين للاستفادة منها ولانه وعد احد المهندسين باعداد محاضرات في post tension slab في الملتقى لرفعها فقد كلفني بهذه الامانة وارجو برفعها اني اديت هذه الامانة ونرجو منكم الدعاء
> ملاحضة: اعتذر للمهندس محمود لتاخري برفع المحاضرة فقد اعطاني الملف قبل اسبوع لذا وجب التنويه.
> الوصلات:-
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا وجزي الله المهندس محمود الصقار خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> يا جماعة أنا عايز أعرف ليه كل شوية بتغيروا ال forum layout
> مع إن كلها حاجات صغيرة و غالباً شكلية وأهم تحديث إتعمل (the like button) شوية يظهر وشوية يختفي
> وده أهم تغيير لازم يتثبت ويجبر عليه الأعضاء ب rule حتي لا تكثر عبارات الشكر والإمتنان التي تفقد الموضوع الكثير من أهميتة ويضيع معها مواضيع ممتازة نتيجة رفع مواضيع ليست بالأهمية الكافية كرابط برنامج أو ****
> إيه المشكلة لو إتعمل موضوع ثابت يتكتب فيه التغيرات اللي بتتعمل وتواريخها
> ...



اعمال التطوير قيد التنفيذ ويتم تعديلها وتغييرها طبقا لامكانيات السيرفير المتاحه ولم تنتهي بعد


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر و نرجوا المزيد


----------



## mohamedfrah (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## تامر شهير (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*قررت المتابعة ان شاء الله .. وجزاكم الله خيرا​*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتأكيد موضوع مميز ومحاضرات ان شاء الله اكثر من رائعة وجزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمود والمهندس الباحث وفى انتظار المناقشات وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمود مدكور (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت على المديا فير 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وشكرا لاستاذنا محمود الصقار 
حضرتك شرف لكليه الهندسه جامعه الزقازيق


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ....... جربوا الرفع على يوتيوب


----------



## A2011 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. الباحث (31 أكتوبر 2011)

للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة مع الفورشيرد هذه الوصلات على الميديا فاير وتدلل اخ محمود مدكور 
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrov8oghm50vi5b
http://www.mediafire.com/?vs3e2tel776n3ib
http://www.mediafire.com/?2o1kb7jrsr4xwzs
http://www.mediafire.com/?8kacjr69zabdw50
http://www.mediafire.com/?iyrq1l091jrxjoc


----------



## تامر شهير (31 أكتوبر 2011)

> للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة مع الفورشيرد هذه الوصلات على الميديا فاير وتدلل اخ محمود مدكور


*
شكرا شكرا اخى الكريم ...حقيقة الاحجام كبيرة والفور شير صعب ...*


----------



## ابورنيم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في استاذنا المهندس محمود


----------



## badawy8 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود ولو سمحت يا هندسة لو عندك كيفية تصميم الدبل تى على برنامج الروبت او اى بنامج انشائى موضوع مهم بالنسبالى


----------



## badawy8 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ملاحظة :
أخي الكريم المساحة كبيرة جدا 
الكليب 25 دقيقة أو أقل لكن المساحة 925 ميجابايت 
 فدا كتييييييييييير جدا وبيكون صعب على الناس اللي عندهم نت بطيء
فياريت تستخدم برنامج تصوير شاشة كويس 
بارك الله فيك على الجهد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى أستاذنا المهندس محمود وزاده الله من علمه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 نوفمبر 2011)

محاضرات ممتازة وانا احتاجها فى مشروع تخرجى 
رجاء من استاذنا المواصلة في هذه الدروس والتطبيق على البرنامج


----------



## the pump (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً
والمهندس الفاضل
محمود الصقار​*


----------



## A2011 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> الف شكر للمهندس الصقار , و لو إني كنت احبذ انو ينتهي من موضوع الدينامكس ,لأنه مطلوب من شريحه كبيره من المهندسين , ارجو منه متابعة موضوعه القديم لأهميته


الف شكر للمهندس محمود وجزاه الله خيرا ... ويا ريت فعلا يكمل موضوع ال dynamics


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 نوفمبر 2011)

م. الباحث قال:


> للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة مع الفورشيرد هذه الوصلات على الميديا فاير وتدلل اخ محمود مدكور
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rrov8oghm50vi5b
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vs3e2tel776n3ib
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2o1kb7jrsr4xwzs
> ...


جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## badawy8 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## badawy8 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## badawy8 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. الباحث (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الى كل الاخوة الكرام المطلعين على هذا الموضوع ارجو تعديل العنوان الى
دورة خاصة في الاسقف لاحقة الشد للمهندس محمود الصقار 
ونعتذر الى لغتنا العربية العزيزة علينا لذى اقتضى التنويه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

م. الباحث قال:


> للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة مع الفورشيرد هذه الوصلات على الميديا فاير وتدلل اخ محمود مدكور
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rrov8oghm50vi5b
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vs3e2tel776n3ib
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2o1kb7jrsr4xwzs
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## abdoo_farra (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر إلى كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع وننتظر باقي المحاضرات
وشكر خاص لفريق ورجل الرفع


----------



## Eng.wsa (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## take20005 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وياريت باقى المحاضرات ضرورى


----------



## oc1045 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير انا كنت عاوزة اقرا في التنفيذ ومكنتش اتوقع اني اجد في مشاركة واحدة هذذذا الكم ما شاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا مبتدأة في عالم التنفيذ تنصحني ابدأ بأي الكتب اولا
نفسي اكون متمكنه جدا وانا في الموقع*​


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير انا كنت عاوزة اقرا في التنفيذ ومكنتش اتوقع اني اجد في مشاركة واحدة هذذذا الكم ما شاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا مبتدأة في عالم التنفيذ تنصحني ابدأ بأي الكتب اولا
نفسي اكون متمكنه جدا وانا في الموقع*​


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## take20005 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*التصميم*

احنا محتاجين دوره فى التصميم وحساب عدد الكابلات وعمل اتشيك على ال stress وعمل اتشيك حتى لا تفرقع الخرسانة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس محمود ... وكما عودتنا مجهود متميز ورائع فعلا... 
وهناك طلب آخر فى احد المشاركات للمهندسmecheil.edwar
ذكر نقطة خاصة بنوع من البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد البلاطات المفرغة HOLLOW CORE SLAB

( البلاطات = HOLLOW CORE SLAB )
*وتم أستخدام هذه الطريقة فى العديد من الأبراج الخرسانية والتى تجاوز عدد الطوابق بها أكثر من 60 طابق
​* والبلاطات والكمرات تم تثبيت وشد الكابلات الخاصة بهم بالمصنع 
يترك فقط جزء علوى من الكمرات حوالى 10 سم بحيث يتم ربط الكمرات مع البلاطات بما يعرف ب TOPPING 
وهو عبارة عن خرسانة مسلحة بسمك 5 إلى 7 سم تستخدم لربط جميع الكمرات والبلاطات معا بما يعرف ب Diaphragm ...
أرجو الافادة بمزيد من التوضيح أو الصور المتاحة لهذا النوع من البلاطات..
ووفقك الله لكل خير بشمهندس محمود
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بشمهندس


----------



## ebn alislam (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جوزيتم خيرا موضوع رائع


----------



## م. الباحث (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لكل الاخوة الاعزاء هذا الجزء الاول من درس تعلم ال adapt builder من اعداد المهندس احمد حسن وتسجيل الاخ العزيز المهندس محمود الصقار.
ملاحضة: هذا الدرس ومكون من جزئين هو من ضمن المحاضرات الخاصة بالموضوع اعلاه حيث ارتأينا ان نضيفه الان وفي المرحلة الثانية سيتم شرح ال ram concept 
الرابط :http://www.4shared.com/file/luJYSlMT/Adapt1.html
رابط اخر للملف : http://www.mediafire.com/?jhsvo8nu1lczzdz


----------



## zmry1965 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr awad (5 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## أحبك في الله (6 نوفمبر 2011)

للأسف الملف به مشاكل
الصوت غير متزامن مع الصورة
الصورة تثبت تماماً عند الدقيقة 44
حجم الملف كبير جداً 3.35 جيجا بعد فك الضغط وهو حجم غير منطقي لفيديو مدتة ساعة واحدة
أرجو تعديله إذا أمكن وجزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا المجهود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*والله يا بشمهندس 
لملف على ما رأيته مظبوط الصوت كويس والملف كله تقريبا 25 دقيقة بس ..المشكلة فعلا الحجم الكبير مثلما اشار المهندس اسلام بس مش 3.35 جيجا هو 925 ميجا تقريبا جيجا .. اعد تحميل الملفات مرة اخرى ... ويكون مظبوط ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## محي الدين072000 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *والله يا بشمهندس
> لملف على ما رأيته مظبوط الصوت كويس والملف كله تقريبا 25 دقيقة بس ..المشكلة فعلا الحجم الكبير مثلما اشار المهندس اسلام بس مش 3.35 جيجا هو 925 ميجا تقريبا جيجا .. اعد تحميل الملفات مرة اخرى ... ويكون مظبوط ان شاء الله ...*


أنا بتكلم عن الملف التاني يا بشمهندس
ADAPT Builder
علي أي حال شكراً ليك


----------



## take20005 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ملف الadapt builder*

الملف الصوت غير متفق مع الصوره وعند الدقيقه 44 بيقف الملف نرجو اعاده الرفع بطريقه صحيحه وتكمله باقى الدروس وجزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## م. الباحث (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
للاخوة الذين يعترضون على حجم الملفات فعليا تكملة المحاضرات للمهندس محمود الصقار. قد بدء باعادة تسجيل المحاضرات على برنامج اخر رغم انه قد اكمل بعضها . وحتى لاياخذ بعض المهندسين الضجر ويتصورون ان المحاضرات توقفت لان اعادة التسجيل و خاصة انه سيتم اعادة صياغة جديدة للمحاضرات لذلك صار الاتفاق على تحميل محاضرتين عن ال adapt builder وهذه المحاضرتين تم تسجيلها في سمنار خاص ولانستطيع اعادة تسجيل المحاضرتين. نرجو العذر منكم


----------



## amr awad (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الف شكر للمهندس محمود الصقار ونتمني انه يكملنا الموضوع السابق للدينمك وتصميم البرج 80 دور لانه موضع هام جدا ومفيد لاغلب المهندسين وربنا يبارك في المهنس محمود


----------



## الهانتر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 نوفمبر 2011)

م. الباحث قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> للاخوة الذين يعترضون على حجم الملفات فعليا تكملة المحاضرات للمهندس محمود الصقار. قد بدء باعادة تسجيل المحاضرات على برنامج اخر رغم انه قد اكمل بعضها . وحتى لاياخذ بعض المهندسين الضجر ويتصورون ان المحاضرات توقفت لان اعادة التسجيل و خاصة انه سيتم اعادة صياغة جديدة للمحاضرات لذلك صار الاتفاق على تحميل محاضرتين عن ال adapt builder وهذه المحاضرتين تم تسجيلها في سمنار خاص ولانستطيع اعادة تسجيل المحاضرتين. نرجو العذر منكم



أخى أنا مستعد أحمل هذه الدروس مهما كانت مساحتها
المهم الاستفادة من هذه المحاضرات


----------



## take20005 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو تكمله محاضرات برنامج adapt builder وعاده رفع الحلقة الاولى لانها الصوت غير متفق مع الصوره ارجو الاهتمام لاننى محتاج هذا البرنامج ضرورى جدا


----------



## take20005 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وبرجاء توضيح مايلى :-
1- كيفية حساب عدد الكابلات والاستراندات
2-كيفية عمل اتشيك على ال stress حساب يدوى بدون البرنامج
3- كيفيه عمل اتشيك على الخرسانه حتى لاتفرقع من قوة الضغط عليها عند شد الكابلات


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذنا الكبير مهندس محمود صقار 

شكرا من القلب ونتمنى منك دائما المزيد والجديد ونتمنى أن تكمل موضوع الداينمكس والزلازل وأيضا موضوع البوست تينشن و(هذا إذا كان وقتك يسمح)

تحياتي لك يا أستاذنا الكبير


----------



## hassananas (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو تكمله محاضرات برنامج 

المرحلة الثانية شرح ال ram concept لان هذا البرنامج قد اصبح اكثر انتشارا وخصوصا في منطقه الامارات حيث الابراج وسرعة الانجاز المطلوبه


----------



## belaltobe (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر...اتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## الراااحلة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تركى هاكر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر خاص للمهندسى صقار على المجهوووووووووود العظيم جعله الله زخراا لجميع المهندسين


----------



## aymanallam (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mhmdslmon (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم أجعل القراءن العظيم جلاء أحزاننا وهمومنا 
علمنا منه ما جهلنا وذكرنا منه ما نسينا


----------



## omnia h (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## youssif007 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يارت اتمدونا بهذه الشغلات المهمة


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## دار التصميم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاه الله كل خير م/ محمود الصقار ونتمنى منه المزيد والمزيد من العطاء والخير


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم اخوانى الافاضل على مجهوداتكم لنشر المعرفه بين جميع الاخوان


----------



## سامح معوض (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سامح معوض (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور والله موضوع شيق ومفيد


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

حلو اوى الكلام دا 

بس ياريت الموضوع يكمل لاخرة


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود العالى


----------



## alterais (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جهد عظيم نشكره لك وللمهندس محمود الصقار ومتشوقين جدا لباقى محاضرات هذا الموضوع


----------



## mhmdslmon (19 نوفمبر 2011)

تحية كبيرة لكل المهندسين المتواجدين في هذا المنتدي الرائع والمتميز 
وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فائز العامري (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*​


----------



## hassananas (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جهد عظيم نشكره لك وللمهندس محمود الصقار ومتشوقين جدا لباقى محاضرات ( Ram - concept)
ارجوا ان نشاهد باقي المحاضرات قريبا بدل صفحات الثناء التي اشهد بانكم أهل لها .....


----------



## anass81 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

م. الباحث قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> للاخوة الذين يعترضون على حجم الملفات فعليا تكملة المحاضرات للمهندس محمود الصقار. قد بدء باعادة تسجيل المحاضرات على برنامج اخر رغم انه قد اكمل بعضها . وحتى لاياخذ بعض المهندسين الضجر ويتصورون ان المحاضرات توقفت لان اعادة التسجيل و خاصة انه سيتم اعادة صياغة جديدة للمحاضرات لذلك صار الاتفاق على تحميل محاضرتين عن ال adapt builder وهذه المحاضرتين تم تسجيلها في سمنار خاص ولانستطيع اعادة تسجيل المحاضرتين. نرجو العذر منكم



thank you for your help

we hope that eng.Mahmud continues this important subject soon


----------



## wagih khalid (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*Thank you
*​


----------



## أبو عمر الراقى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## aymanallam (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*نأمل أكمال الدورة*
*جزلك الله خيرا *​


----------



## mostafa sliem (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## atefsamuel (29 فبراير 2012)

:56: thank you very much , hope to continue since its very important subject


----------



## mh1234eg (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر 
ياهندسة ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد


----------



## انور الاستشاري (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك :: و بارك الله بك و بارك في وقتك و جهدك
وفقكم الله


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Firas (8 مارس 2012)

اصبحت عندي عادة عند فتح مواضيع الاستاذ محمود الصقار وقبل ان اقرأها اعطي التقييم ممتاز خلال التحميل

ياريت بس لو المصطلحات الانكليزية يتم طباعتها من قبل احد الاخوة على الفيديو لتظهر عندما يذكرها الاستاذ، او ارفاقها بالمحاضرة في ملف ورد لنطالعها عند المراجعة الثانية, حيث ان كثافة المعلومة والطريقة المميزة الهادرة للاخ محمود تجعل بعض المصطلحات التي يذكرها غير واضحة تماما 

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله بكم وزادكم علما وفهما


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (8 مارس 2012)

لالالالالا بس ياريت الدوره دى تكمل


----------



## M17 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MAHMOUD204 (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng md (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ......ارجوا باقي الحلقات


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

​لا إله الإ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (20 أبريل 2012)

كالعادة اسلوب show اللى متعودين علية من المهندس محمود يرمى درس فى موضوع وبعدين ينقطع


----------



## أحبك في الله (20 أبريل 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> كالعادة اسلوب show اللى متعودين علية من المهندس محمود يرمى درس فى موضوع وبعدين ينقطع



عيب يا بشمهندس طريقتك في الكلام دي
المهندس محمود غير مجبر إنه يشرح أصلاً
وبعدين show علي إيه هو مش محتاج لكده
لازم تقدر ظروف الناس وتقدر إن وقته مش ليه
وكفاية إنه بيفتح لك الطريق ويعرفك إيه المهم وإيه اللي لازم تتعلمه
أعتذرلأستاذي المهندس محمود الصقار عن ما بدر سابقاً.


----------



## محمد مورو (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ونامل اكمال الدوره


----------

